# 

## _Robert_K

Witam!

Tradycyjna gładź szpachlowa , zazwyczaj 2x gips i szlifowanie....

A gładź robiona na mokro? Ktokolwiek widział ? Ktokolwiek wie jak to zrobić ?

Jaka jest różnica w cenie materiału i robocizny ?

A efekt - podobno lustro......???

PZD!

----------


## I.W.

Normalna gładź też jest na mokro, jak cierpliwy i zdolny wykonawca to też zrobi na lustro.
Czy myślisz może o tynku gipsowym ? Tutaj najczęściej pada stwierdzenie że można go zrobic na lustro (zwykle niepotrzebnie ).

----------


## _Robert_K

> Normalna gładź też jest na mokro, jak cierpliwy i zdolny wykonawca to też zrobi na lustro.
> Czy myślisz może o tynku gipsowym ? Tutaj najczęściej pada stwierdzenie że można go zrobic na lustro (zwykle niepotrzebnie ).


Mam na myśli gładź którą nie trzeba wogóle szlifować tylko wyrównuje sie mokrą gąbką.
Dzis rozmawiałem z murarzem i takową gładź proponował Nam na tynki cementowo-wapienne

----------


## I.W.

> Napisał I.W.
> 
> Normalna gładź też jest na mokro, jak cierpliwy i zdolny wykonawca to też zrobi na lustro.
> Czy myślisz może o tynku gipsowym ? Tutaj najczęściej pada stwierdzenie że można go zrobic na lustro (zwykle niepotrzebnie ).
> 
> 
> Mam na myśli gładź którą nie trzeba wogóle szlifować tylko wyrównuje sie mokrą gąbką.
> Dzis rozmawiałem z murarzem i takową gładź proponował Nam na tynki cementowo-wapienne


Szczerze mówiąc nie słyszałem o czymś takim. W tynku gipsowym do którego uparcie powracam też gąbką się wyciąga mleczko gipsowe ale nakładanie tego na tynk cw jest bez sensu. Ale zwykła gładź gipsową też się da podobnie wyrównać gąbką tyle że zostanie faktura i trzeba to wygładzić na mokro piórem zwilżając wodąale przy dokładnej pracy nie trzeba tego potem już ruszać.Tylko na takiej gładzi na lustro ponoć farba gorzej trzyma.

----------

z jakiego materiału ta gładź ?

----------


## _Robert_K

Mam ! -   blichowanie!

strona Rigipsu ( tyle że ta strona nie otwiera się na Moim kompie   :Confused:  ) 
http://www.rigips.pl/strony/bibliote...szpachlowy.pdf

----------


## _Robert_K

> z jakiego materiału ta gładź ?


gipsowa ma sie rozumieć  :smile:

----------


## I.W.

Blichowanie to własnie to gładzenie piórem (blichówką) czyli to o czym pisałem. 
A o tym gipsie możesz poczytać tu:
http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/s...7053_27162.htm
W przypadku tego gipsu trzeba to robic po kawałku (czas wiązania 60 minut czyli standard dla tynków ręcznych i gładzi) chyba że gość ma cztery ręce   :Wink2:  . Podczas twradnienia gładzi się to zraszając i wyrównując wszystki nierówności. Własnie mnie cała ręka boli od blichowania tynku gipsowego na suficie.  No i faktycznie czy to w przypadku tynku czy też gładzi można zrobic gładka powierzchnię nie wymagająca szlifowania.

----------


## _Robert_K

> Blichowanie to własnie to gładzenie piórem (blichówką) czyli to o czym pisałem. 
> A o tym gipsie możesz poczytać tu:
> http://www.muratorplus.pl/technika/s...7053_27162.htm
> W przypadku tego gipsu trzeba to robic po kawałku (czas wiązania 60 minut czyli standard dla tynków ręcznych i gładzi) chyba że gość ma cztery ręce   . Podczas twradnienia gładzi się to zraszając i wyrównując wszystki nierówności. Własnie mnie cała ręka boli od blichowania tynku gipsowego na suficie.  No i faktycznie czy to w przypadku tynku czy też gładzi można zrobic gładka powierzchnię nie wymagająca szlifowania.


Wielkie dzięki! O taką odp. mi chodziło!

PZD!

----------

> Mam ! -   blichowanie!...


a w "tradycyjnym" dwukrotnym nakładaniu gipsu na sciane /sufit/ czym nakładasz gips ? - blichówką przecież ...
wiec nie rozumiem czym tu sie podniecac ...

----------


## I.W.

Moim zdaniem warto ale głównie z punktu widzenia wykonawcy. Tyle samo praktycznie pracy (mam na myśli machanie piórem czy tez siatką ścierną) ale mniej syfu bo się nie pyli. Tylko wszystkie nierówności i ubytki trzeba zauważyć od razu przed związaniem gipsu choć oczywiście mozna w zapomnianych miejscach przeciągnąć później świeżym i zagładzić ponownie bez śladu. No i trzeba rozrabiać ręcznie niewielkie ilości które zdąży się wykorzystać. Chyba że jest jakiś gips szpachlowy a'la maszynowy (czas wiązania jakieś trzy godziny), ale te zreguły są żółtawe chyba ze względu na opóźniacze wiązania. Ale to już problem wykonawcy. Ja robiłem nidą.

----------


## I.W.

> Napisał _Robert_K
> 
> Mam ! -   blichowanie!...
> 
> 
> a w "tradycyjnym" dwukrotnym nakładaniu gipsu na sciane /sufit/ czym nakładasz gips ? - blichówką przecież ...
> wiec nie rozumiem czym tu sie podniecac ...


Być może narzędzie to samo ale nakładanie byle jakie bo się później wyrówna siatką.

----------


## _Robert_K

> Napisał _Robert_K
> 
> Mam ! -   blichowanie!...
> 
> 
> a w "tradycyjnym" dwukrotnym nakładaniu gipsu na sciane /sufit/ czym nakładasz gips ? - blichówką przecież ...
> wiec nie rozumiem czym tu sie podniecac ...


A blichówka to to samo co paca ???

----------


## I.W.

Nie. Paca to co innego
Tutaj więcej:

http://www.nowadolina.pl/main.php/po...canych_recznie

Choć w tym opisie to to samo  :oops:

----------


## _Robert_K

Po kolei ( bo sie pogubiłem  :smile: )  :
- Ma nie być zacierania a więc i kurzu
- Zamiast pacy gąbka  :smile:

----------


## I.W.

Od początku:
rozrabiasz gips, nakładasz go pacą, gips zaczyna wiązać, zraszasz przecierasz go gąbką żeby wyrównać płaszczyznę( dla dużych grubości ewentualnie jeszcze wcześniej łatą), gładzisz to piórem a on wtym czasie twardnieje rosisz wodą i wyciskasz z niego takie twardniejące mleczko którym cały czas wygładzasz i wygładzasz az juz całkiem stwardnieje i pióro się już po twardym gipsie coraz bardziej slizga. I już jak dobrze zrobione nie trzeba nic docierac siatką.

----------


## _Robert_K

> Od początku:
> rozrabiasz gips, nakładasz go pacą, gips zaczyna wiązać, zraszasz przecierasz go gąbką żeby wyrównać płaszczyznę( dla dużych grubości ewentualnie jeszcze wcześniej łatą), gładzisz to piórem a on wtym czasie twardnieje rosisz wodą i wyciskasz z niego takie twardniejące mleczko którym cały czas wygładzasz i wygładzasz az juz całkiem stwardnieje i pióro się już po twardym gipsie coraz bardziej slizga. I już jak dobrze zrobione nie trzeba nic docierac siatką.


Innymi słowy murarz mniej sie narobi...a afekt być może ten sam

----------


## I.W.

Tylko tu jest presja czasu - czasu wiązania gipsu. Ale to lepiej dla inwestora bo będzie mniej przerw na papierosa.   :Wink2:

----------


## Cinek23

Na nowy tynk cementowo-wapienny nakładać gładź gipsową, to jest zupełnie bez sensu. Tylko i wyłącznie gładź wapienną!

----------


## I.W.

> Na nowy tynk cementowo-wapienny nakładać gładź gipsową, to jest zupełnie bez sensu. Tylko i wyłącznie gładź wapienną!


Wyższa szkoła jazdy - podobno

----------

> Innymi słowy murarz mniej sie narobi...a afekt być może ten sam


po blichówce gips błyszczy /lusterkuje/ - widac na takiej powierzchni pod odpowiednim swiatłem wyostrzone każde załamanie powierzchni
przecierając go siatka lub papierem sciernym powodujemy zmatowienie i wyrównujemy powierzchnie 
wodą i gąbka tez zmatawiamy - czyli więcej tuszujemy choc odrobinke tez równamy 
generalnie jest to wygodniejsze dla wykonawcy ( nie kurzy sie)
i inwestora ( nie kurzy sie)
jesli ktos nie jest przesadnie pedantem - wystarczy gabka i gładzenie na mokro

----------


## inside-styl

jednym z lepszych i tanich produktów na rynku do kładzenia na mokro (2x) jest produkt franspol

----------


## Rom-Kon

...to może i ja zabiorę głos jako wykonawca?

Przy nowych tynkach może wystarczyć szpachlowanie 2-krotne ale raczej wątpię... za dużo głaskania... lepiej przejechać 3 raz... przy renowacji to już na pewno 3x jeśli nie 4x! Pierwsze szpachlowanie tzw. wyrównujące pacą długą 40-60cm... wyrównuje się wszystkie górki i dołki... drugie szpachlowanie to już krótsza pacą i jak gips zaczyna wiązać to zrasza się wodą (sikawką np. do mycia okien   :Wink2:  ) i na mokro ściąga się kosą czy inaczej piórem ale również można zwykłą pacą. Do tego trzeba mieć "rękę". Po tym zabiegu ściana się "świeci" ale czy to jest dobre dla przyczepności farby? Na pewno nie! lepiej zmatowić taką ścianę. Szlifowanie papierem na pacy również zwiększa równość takiej ściany. Ja sam chociaż takie coś potrafię to unikam takiego wykonania... wolę szlifować... jeśli ma się rękę do szpachlowania to i szlifowania nie ma dużo... jest mi szybciej wyszlifować niż ściągać na mokro. W szczególności narożniki trzeba dobrze wyrobić... ogólnie to takie wykończenie to jest bardziej czasochłonne niż standard ze szlifem. Czyli jedyną zaletą tego jest brak kurzu... 

Co do materiałów... najlepiej do tego nadaje się stary, dobry gips szpachlowy Dolina Nidy... Franspolem też można tak robić... reszta mniej lub bardziej pracochłonna... trudno dobrać moment głaskania... ale dla dobrego fachowca nie straszna...

...a tak swoją droga to przy każdym szpachlowaniu używa się wody do ściągania... na małą skalę... jak coś nie "wychodzi" i nie chce się tego dużo szlifować... ale miejsce nawet dobrze ściągnięte i tak się przeszlifuje...

----------


## edde

a widzieliście jak się kładzie i jak wygląda plaster w Anglii?
moze o to właśnie chodzi...

----------


## Rom-Kon

> a widzieliście jak się kładzie i jak wygląda plaster w Anglii?
> moze o to właśnie chodzi...


...z angielskiego plaster to tynk... gips... ale nie wiem jak oni to tam kładą... jak znam życie to otwierają wiadro z finiszem i prosto na ściany... no chyba że to:
http://pl.youtube.com/watch?v=--mxILZAXGc

----------


## xp

chcialem udzielic informacji na temat gladzi bezpylowych angielskich!faktycznie mozna je wykonywac bez zadnego szlifowania ale niestety jest to zajecie dla profesjonalisty i amator nie jest w stanie wykonac tego osobiscie!jest to naprawde doskonaly produkt i kladzie sie go podobnie jak produkty dostepne na polskim rynku tyle ze trzeba wiedziec w jakim momencie trzeba go obrabiac!informcje typu przecieranie mokra gabka sa mylne!wode uzywa sie w koncowym etapie obrobki i to tylko po to aby wygladzic powierzchnie do pozadanego efektu!wygladzanie do uzyskania struktury lustra jest bledem poniewarz to ogranicza przyczepnosc farby a co za tym idzie problemy z pokryciem sciany wlacznie z luszczeniem sie jej!jesli posiada pan osobe ktora potrafi to wykonac i ma dostep do multi finish plaster to polecam z pelna odpowiedzialnoscia!produkt ten charakteryzuje sie duzo wieksza odpornoscia na uszkodzenia mechaniczne i jesli jest prawidlowo polozony to poprostu nie peka!pozdrawiam i zycze powodzenia w remoncie

----------


## jean70

podnoszę temat bo własnie stoje przed wyborem na mokro czy sucho. Ta bez kurzowa metoda bardzo mi odpowiada, ale zastanawiam się jak z trwałością, odpornością na uderzenia itp. Remontuję korytarz a ten jak wiadomo narażony jest na różne obdarcia i uderzenia bardziej niż np. w pokoju. Proszę o opinię!  :big grin:

----------


## Darek_P

Na tynkach cementowo-wapiennych kładę osobiście gładź wapienną Maxit ip300.

Wypracowałem sobie taką metodę:

1. Na sucho blichówką przeciągam po ścianie, żeby zrzucić niezwiązane ziarenka piasku.

2. Fragment ściany przemalowuję pędzlem ławkowcem wodą.

3. Gładzią wapienną o konsystencji śmietany, jogurtu czy co tam kto woli zaciągam cienką warstwę na tynk (tak, żeby wypełnić pory). Jak są większe nierówności, np. po poprawkach instalacji elektrycznej, to trzeba pociągnąć w tych miejscach 2x metodą mokre na mokre.

4. Jak gładź lekko zwiąże - mokrą pacą z gumą zacieram fragment ściany.

Dla mnie super. Nic nie pyli (nie licząc rozrabiania zaprawy) i wychodzi taka lekka fakturka na ścianie, a ja akurat nie lubię lustra. I co dla mnie ważne, ściana jest tak samo twarda jak przy tynku cementowo-wapiennym.

Zacieranie pacą najlepiej robić w jednym kierunku (np. z prawego górnego narożnika w dół). Jak położymy za dużo materiału, to łatwiej go rozprowadzić.

Jak ściana będzie za mokra - zrobią się mazy i guma na pacy będzie się kleić. Należy odczekać kilka minut i energicznie doskoczyć do ściany jeszcze raz.

W razie grubszych blędów przy zacieraniu można oczywiście fragment przetrzeć płótnem ściernym, ale to tylko dla kosmetyki.

Z mojego rozeznania podobną gładź wapienną robi Alpol i bodajże Kreisel.

----------


## jean70

Darek! wdzięczna  Ci jestem ogromnie za tyle dobrych rad! serdeczne dzięk i! :smile:

----------


## Cinek23

Ja robiłem gładziąn wapienną firmy Kreisel, technika prawie identyczna co Darek_P. Nie ma nic lepszego. Polecam

----------


## les111

> Na tynkach cementowo-wapiennych kładę osobiście gładź wapienną Maxit ip300.
> 
> Wypracowałem sobie taką metodę:
> 
> 1. Na sucho blichówką przeciągam po ścianie, żeby zrzucić niezwiązane ziarenka piasku.
> 
> 2. Fragment ściany przemalowuję pędzlem ławkowcem wodą.
> 
> 3. Gładzią wapienną o konsystencji śmietany, jogurtu czy co tam kto woli zaciągam cienką warstwę na tynk (tak, żeby wypełnić pory). Jak są większe nierówności, np. po poprawkach instalacji elektrycznej, to trzeba pociągnąć w tych miejscach 2x metodą mokre na mokre.
> ...


ja w Irlandi nie używam gumy na pacy tylko 2x gładz a potem gładze 3rary przecierając powierzchnie mokrą szczotką albo pędzlem aż do stwardnięcia zupełnego gładzi

----------


## dozi

> Biały gips służy tam jedynie malarzom którzy przychodzą po plastrarzach i robią sobie drobne poprawki - ciapki na ścianach.


Jeśli Ci angielscy plastrarze (czy jak ich tam zwał) zostawiają na ścianach to co Ci na tym filmiku instruktarzowym, to nie chciałbym po nich robić wyprawek. 




> Ale gdybyście zobaczyli pracę anglika plastrarza to przez tydzień nie mogli byście wyjść z podziwu że facet kończy robotę niezmęczony/niurobiony... O TRZY razy szybciej niż my.


W to raczej nie uwierzę, chyba że jest to polski Anglik.



> zamiast cztery warstwy wyrównujące robi dwie dokładniejsze..


ja też robię dwie dokładniejsze - przeważnie




> I jakby ktoś chciał plastrować regipsy to tylko po całości. Nic gruntować nie trzeba, bo plaster zadziwiająco z płytą wiąże,


Mi jeszcze na myśl nie przyszło gruntować KG przed gipsowaniem, no raz przyszło, ale to inna historia... trzeba po całości i tylko - to chyba minus..
Zastanawiam się co masz na myśli że "zadziwiająco z płytą wiaże", zdarzyło ci się że nie wiązało?

By the way koleś na jednym ze zdjęc udaje ze "plastruje" sufit, a do niego nie sięga     :big grin:  
http://inowroclaw.olx.pl/remontowo-w...h-iid-18895539

Ech, coś jakoś się nie przekonałem do końca... może żyrafa z dobrym odkurzaczem???

----------


## jagiel613

Witam, ja moge napisać coś o  gładziach na mokro, bo sam sie tym zajmuje, no wiec zacierane na mokro, na bazie angielskiego gipsu multi finish,  bez pylu i kurzu, sa twardsze, odporniejsze na zadrapania i nie wymagaja gruntowania oraz szlifowania przed malowaniem, ściana jest idealnie gładka, efekt odbicia lustrzanego!!! 

*[ moderowano - reklama ]*

----------


## JACIAPAS

> Napisał jagiel613
> 
> efekt odbicia lustrzanego!!!
> 
> 
> Tak jak pisałem nie jest odpowiednim "wygłaskać" ścianę do tzw "odbicia lustrzanego".
> Chociaż wywiera to ogromne wrażenie na kliencie, lepiej pozostawić ścianę matową (ale bez zadziorków) po prostu po to żeby później nie mieć problemów z przyczepnością farby lub innych materiałów wykończeniowych. 
> Chyba, że ktoś lubi się dodatkowo bawić w zmatawianie/gruntowanie, bo tak normalnie ze względu na doskonałe właściwości multifinisha nie trzeba gruntować. (ale to też jest pełne zależności)


CZY MOŻNA TAKIM SPOSOBEM NA MOKRO WYRÓWNAĆ ŚCIANE UŻYWAJĄC GŁADZI SZPACHLOWYCH?? I CZY OPISYWANE GDZIEŚ WYŻEJ ZACIERANIE GĄBKA NIE ZOSTAWIA ŻADNEJ FAKTURY NA ŚCIANIE ?? JEŚLI SA TO GĄBKI JAKIEŚ SPECJALNE CZY MÓGŁBYM PROSIĆ O POMOC?? NIE ZAJMUJĘ SIĘ TYM NA CODZIEŃ WIĘC NIE ZA BARDZO SIĘ NA TYM ZNAM, ALE LICZE ŻE DACI MI DOBRE WSKAZÓWKI, ZA KTÓRE DZIĘKUJĘ Z GÓRY.

----------


## Sp5es

Można nałozyć cienkowarstwową głądź wapienną.
Możliwośc filcowania - na życzenie.

Tej gładzi się nie szlifuje.

Robi np. Colfirmit - Rajasil

----------


## JACIAPAS

[quote="Sp5es"]Można nałozyć cienkowarstwową głądź wapienną.
Możliwośc filcowania - na życzenie.

Tej gładzi się nie szlifuje.

Robi np. Colfirmit - Rajasil[/quot
]
 nie bardzo zrozumiałem ...

----------


## FlashBack

jaciapas-
jakie jest podloze? rodzaj
co znaczy wyrownac sciane gladzia?

----------


## JACIAPAS

> jaciapas-
> jakie jest podloze? rodzaj
> co znaczy wyrownac sciane gladzia?


 jak pisałem wyżej nie znam się aż na tym tak bardzo i nie wiem co to za podłoże.. bdownictwo made in gierek lata 70. ściana jest chropowata jakby na niej był piasek do tego ma gdzieniegdzie dziury po kołkach i jest do renowacji, chce ją wyrównać żeby była ładna przed pomalowaniem, i chcę to zrobić używając jakichś cekoli, jak ostatnio szlifowałem to dziadostwo to miałem całe mieszkanie w kurzu, dlatego pytałem czy taką metoda na mokro mogłbym połozyc jakiegos tam cekola żeby to wyrównać

----------


## Wirecki

Jaki materiał polecacie? Nie chodzi mi o wygodę wykonania tylko efekt końcowy...

----------


## FlashBack

> Jaki materiał polecacie? Nie chodzi mi o wygodę wykonania tylko efekt końcowy...


blichowac mozna kazda, najlepiej masy gipsowe z typu mokre na mokre.
a! jaki efekt koncowy?  :wink:

----------


## zulus czaka

> Witam!
> 
> Tradycyjna gładź szpachlowa , zazwyczaj 2x gips i szlifowanie....
> 
> A gładź robiona na mokro? Ktokolwiek widział ? Ktokolwiek wie jak to zrobić ?
> 
> Jaka jest różnica w cenie materiału i robocizny ?
> 
> A efekt - podobno lustro......???
> ...



Nie ma takiego czegoś jak gładź nie docierana . 
Natomiast lustro wychodzi po gipsie szpachlowym.
Ja robię tylko na mokro.Nie mam kużu,jest czysto,no i dużo szybciej.
Jedna rada ,jak ktoś nie wie jak to się robi to niech się za to nie bierze. 
SZKODA GIPSU.Ale prawda jest taka że efekt końcowy to lustro.

----------


## edde

a sam potem malujesz to lustro? czy inwestor psy wiesza za to lustro bo na nim farba się nie trzyma (mówię o prawdziwym lustrze, z pełnym połyskiem  :Wink2:  nie o równo zagipsowanej, zatartej powierzchni ściany), szoruję papierem ściernym lub wydaje kasę na szorstkie grunty aby poprawić przyczepność czegokolwiek?
prawdziwe lustro to taki zonk typu jajko w ścianie czy kapelusz w kominie niestety...

----------


## zulus czaka

> Napisał I.W.
> 
> Normalna gładź też jest na mokro, jak cierpliwy i zdolny wykonawca to też zrobi na lustro.
> Czy myślisz może o tynku gipsowym ? Tutaj najczęściej pada stwierdzenie że można go zrobic na lustro (zwykle niepotrzebnie ).
> 
> 
> Mam na myśli gładź którą nie trzeba wogóle szlifować tylko wyrównuje sie mokrą gąbką.
> Dzis rozmawiałem z murarzem i takową gładź proponował Nam na tynki cementowo-wapienne


Dowiedz się od murarza o nazwę tej gładzi to ją sprwwdzę i dam ci znać o efektach,ale ja o takowej gladzi nie slyszałem a długo pracule w tym zawodzie.

----------


## MadzialenkaT

Wznawiam wątek..

Sama się nad tym zastanawiam, mam w miarę równe ściany w mieszkaniu, chodzi o to żeby nie było takich dziwnych pasków, jakby robotnicy nie zrobili dokładnie gładzi.

I teraz mam pytanie, gdzie kupujecie ten Multi Finish??

----------


## Jaro_302

nawiązując do metody na mokro miałem okazje kłaść plaster będąc w Angli powiem szczerze początki były trudne bo człowiek nauczony kłaść gładż gipsową ale jak doszedłem do powiedzmy "wprawy" to uwarzam że nie ma nic lepszego, człowiek sie nie namęczy a efekt jest super.  Nieprawdą jest że farba nie się trzyma powierzchni. Do położenia plastra potrzebne są trzy rzeczy 
1 plaster lub polski odpowiednik  (nieznam)
2 szeroka paca do nakładania
3 przy lekkim podsychaniu spryskiwacz z wodą i pióro im szersze tym w efekcie końcowym równiejsza ściana

----------


## FlashBack

Moze troszeczke uproszcze. Znajac mentalnosc i oczekiwania zleceniodawcow/uzytkownikow/inwestorow to kazdy finisz wymagac bedzie szlifowania,placa za A5 a rzadaja A1.
sama mysl o najmniejszym "dolku", "nierownosci" po blichowaniu spedzac bedzie im sen z powiek. wiec mokre na mokre w polskich realiach bedzie szlifowane (bo je sie szlifuje w zaleznosci od klasy odbioru) nie tak intesywnie jak "tradycyjne gladzie" ale jednak.

----------


## FlashBack

nie neguje technologii mokre na mokre (bo sam z niej korzystam) pozwala zaoszczedzic nam mase czasu, do tego zostala stworzona. lecz klasy odbioru sa i beda podobnie jak gusta klientow i to one decyduja o tym czy ostateczne przez nas nalozenie i obrobka jest wystarczajaca. blichowanie to trudna sztuka i nie latwo jej sie nauczyc.

----------


## stefantelefan

zgodnie z tematem (nie wypowiadam sie na temat profesjonalnego - zawodowego podejscia do sprawy) jesli ktos chce zrobic w domu gładź na mokro to np:

- kupuje gladz DOLINA NIDY
- taka pace z gabka do docierania
- reszte rzeczy jak przy normalnej gladzi

kladzie NIDE raz, potem drugi raz, potem jak mija godzinka gabka dociera. gabke co jakis czas trzeba plukac we wiaderku z woda tak aby byla czysta

jesli do gabki przykleja sie gips to choc godzinka minela trzeba jeszcze poczekac

to jest najlepsze podejscie do sprawy w przypadku (jak kilka osob pisalo) betonowych scian z blokow z lat 70

pozdrawiam

----------


## dwo

Witam .Popieram panow od multii finisha sam jestem w UK i znam to prace od podszewki .Polski odpowiednik multi finisha to Goldban z Knaufa pod wzgledem obrobki .Nawiazujac do multi finishu tynk musi byc nalozony minimum 2mm ,tynkiem tym plastruje sie cale powierzchnie nie jest dobry do drobnych zaprawek,wydajnosc z worka 25kg 10m2 przy warstwie 2mm przy obrubce tego tynku niena kurzu caly brud jaki jest pozostaje na "rekach plastrarza"tynk ten dobrze jest zagruntowac farba podkladowa wtedy jest wieczny .Tynk jest odporny na uderzenia i daje taka sama zwloke ogniowo jak plyty K-G ognioodporne.Ten kto potrafi tym materialem robic robi w 8h okolo 40m2 tylko tynkowanie i naprawde sie nie meczy

----------


## Rom-Kon

...miałem dwóch pracowników przyuczonych w Szwecji... ciężko było przyuczyć do naszych technologii no bo *u nas* w Szwecji to się robiło tak... bo *u nas* w Szwecji się robiło inaczej... i ze słyszenia wiem że to co u nich przechodzi u nas w Polsce żaden Inwestor by nie odebrał...

----------


## Waldemar34

Witam.  Czytam wasze opinie na temat gładzi na mokro i niestety w żadnej z nich nie wspomniano o produkcie marki KNAUF FIX&FINISH. Pracuje w Belgi od pięciu lat i tu jest on najlepszym produktem cienkowarstwowym (max 4mm) obrabianym na mokro. 
 Jego plusy to tylko jedna warstwa, czas obróbki extremalnie długi, twardosc umiarkowana, ewentualne niedociagnięcia po fazie wygladzania możliwe do zeszlifowania. Produkt jes super hitem od wielu lat. Przyczepność do podłoża również wysoka. Zastosowanie - na kazde powierzchnie. Malowanie bez farby gruntujacej? hm Tak ale w Belgii kazdy szanujacy sie malarz gruntuje kazdy "swiezy" tynk, niezależnie od jego twardosci czy pylistosci.
Przy większych grubościach od 3mm > 3cm używam tynk gipsowy KNAUF MP75, oczywiście hit, wykonczenie na mokro, b.wysoka twardosc, czas obróbki długi, nakladana tylko jedna warstwa! 
Jeśli kogoś zainteresowalem czekam otworem na wiecej pytan. 
Od nowego roku zaczynam z tymi produktami prace w Polsce z własnym importem z Belgii. 

Pozdrowienia

----------


## edde

kurde, same hity w tej Belgii, fiufiu!  :Roll:  

ps. a zym otworem... to jednak uważaj..  :Wink2:

----------


## mariusz 31...lodz

Witam nawiazujac do kolegi z belgi . sam pracowalem tam przez 6 lat w bxl i moge potwierdzic  ze fix & finish marki knauf  jest najlepszym produktem na tamtejszym rynku i posiada praktycznie tylko same zalety  ,optymalny czas obroki twardosc a opraty jest na tych samych komponentach co tynki MP75 czy GOLDBANT ( u nas oczywiscie tez znalezc mozna te same produkty firmy knauf . Roznica jest prosta KILKA kilo piachu wiecej w worku  :sad:  Zenujace jest to ze nadal na rynek wschodni wychodza produkty gorsze jakosciowo ). nie wiem dlaczego fixa & finisha nie ma  w polsce , a szkoda . Jestem teraz w fazie poszukiwan i testow roznych gladzi na naszym rynku a mamy tego prawdziwy ogrom . W przeciwienstwie do belgi gdzie w kazdej hurtowni mozna znalezc zaledwie tylko pare marek produktow , sa tylko te ktore zostaly uznane przez  fachowcow. Niestety po roku poszukiwan odkrylem dwie marki nadajace sie do obrobki na mokro lecz nie bez wad. pierwasz to gladz gipsowa NIDY  moze i ona dobra ale , czas dojrzewania pod obrobke nierownomierny , w jednym miejscu juz stygnie w innym jeszcze jest zadka po wyschnieciu jest strasznie miekka . drugi to gips extra szpachlowy RIGIPS  wady jego sa wrecz odwrotnosc porzedniego czas dojrzewania jest szybki ze czasem nie pozwala do  obroki na mokro   .   oczywiscie jest multi finish angielski ale  w Łodzi nikt  go nie sprzedaje wiec musze opierac sie na tym co mam  chyba ze ktos zana jakas inna gladz na naszym rynku . 
pozdrawiam

----------


## edde

to wejdź sobie na allegro, wpisz w wyszukiwarkę multi finish i kup, żaden problem, zreszta prócz legalnych firm każda prawie firma zajmująca się przewozem osób i rzeczy na trasie PL-UK (busy, półciężarówki, ciężarówki) bez problemu przywiezie ci każda ilość

----------


## czester 1

> wkrótce na mojej stronce bedzie filmik instruktarzowy dla wszystkich niedowiarków i takich którzy chca sie nauczyc nakładac bezpyłowa gładz MULTI-FINISH.


witam, wlasnie kupilem ta gladz i planuje zrobic w mniej prawy caly dom.
troche czytalem, ale juz mam maly problem, gladz w niektorych miejscach peka, jakby pajaczek na szybie samochodowej, co jest przyczyna?

----------


## edde

obstawiam zbyt szybkie wysychanie (zbyt chłonne, niezagruntowane podłoże, za cienka warstwa, nieodpowiednia konsystencja masy)

----------


## czimi

> 6 lat czy 6 lat temu  rigips ma specjalna mase do mokre na mokre i cos takiego jak gladz bazowa.


Być może rigips ma dobry produkt ale już nie raz nauczyłem się nie ufać tym naszym super produktom . Właśnie w Belgii , jak przedmówcy miałem okazję pracować z Fix&Finish(najlepszy w klasie mokrych gładzi) , Goldband i MP75 , który był lepszy od Goldbandu również w pracy ręcznej , chociaż jest przystosowany do maszynowego nakładania ( MP - Machine Plaster ) . W Polsce ten produkt jest również oferowany ale tutaj schodki : Jest to zupełnie inny produkt niż w Belgii . Szok zaraz po otwarciu worka ; zamiast białego pyłku jest on prawie żółty ze swojego rodzaju kamyczkami . Zanim o tym się przekonałem , śmiałem się z naszych fachowców ale tego produktu po prostu nie da rady "dopieścić" i niestety na nowy tynk ! trzeba naciągać szpachlę na całość lub zwymiotować na efekt . Dlatego dołączam się do opinii , że nas Polaków większość firm traktuje po macoszemu .

----------


## mariusz 31...lodz

Witam szystkich  tak jak kiedys napisalem po dlogich poszukiwaniach , rozpoczolem prace z multi finishem . 
wszystkie polskie odpowiedniki  czy to nidy gladz gipsowa czy rygipsu itd sprawily ze niema polskiego odpowiednika gladzi do obrubki na mokro .
Moze to i nie patriotyczne  ale za to praktyczne dla mnie i moich klijentow aby prace wykonywac  na najlepszych produktach. 
Gladz  wykonywana jest na angielskiej gladzi a tynki  na mp75L   niemieckim .

----------


## mariusz 31...lodz

wszystich zaiteresowanych  wykonaniem gladzi Multi finish  z Łodzi 
zapraszam  . jestem pod adresem     mar[email protected] 
a takrze osoby chcace poznac technologie .

----------


## bronx80

Witam.

Pierwszy post na forum, tak trochę przez przypadek, ale co mi tam...  :wink: 
Sprawdzałem sobie włanie ceny tego nieszczęsnego multi finisha w Wickesie (taki Brytyjski budo market) i dowiedziałem się, iż niektórzy spryciaże z mojej ukochanej Ojczyzny staraja się zaszczepić miłość do tego produktu na naszej ziemi. Myślę sobie - spoko, trza iść z postępem.

Wchodzę na allegro, przegladam sobie co to tam ludzie nie powstawiali i seryjnie zacząłem się uśmiechać.  :smile: 

Ok. Zgadzam się. MF jest fajnym produktem który niestety nie zawsze zastąpi szpachel, ALE:

- dlaczego notorycznie pisze się o "lustrzanej powierzchni"? wykończony plaster ma mieć matową, gładką, równą jak stół powierzchnię, no ale nie przesadzajmy z tarciem na szkło...  :big tongue:  kto to później będzie malował?
- dlaczego na niektórych zdjeciach widać panów nakładających plaster od połowy ściany, od góry lub z boku na bok? dlaczego jeden pan nie dał siatki na łączenie płyt? czy tę pacę trzyma ręka z umalowanymi paznokciami??? h**p://oferia.pl/usluga/item61357-gladz-bezpylowa-plaster-multi-finish chyba ktoś panów nie douczył zawodu albo poprostu reklamują się w bardzo niedbały sposób... i jeszcze kto pisze tym ludziom teksty?? h**p://allegro.pl/item1052553600_gladz_bezpylowa_multi_finish_czesto  chowa_slask.html

sorry za te linki, ale mnie nerw puścił jak widzę papranie.

aha - kolego z postu powyżej - będę w Łodzi na początku czerwca, nie masz ze 4 woreczków odsprzedać może? może być z krótką datą ale nie po terminie.  :wink:  w sumie to będę na wakacjach, ale obiecałem kuzynowi pomóc w remoncie i plaster może jest najlepszym (czytaj - najszybszym) wyjściem...

----------


## mariusz 31...lodz

kolego bronx80 napisz do mnie na maila  , a ja podam ci num kom do mnie .
jak bedziesz  w Łodzi  do dogadamy sie co do tych 4rech woreczkow .

----------


## marioxpl

> Witam.  Czytam wasze opinie na temat gładzi na mokro i niestety w żadnej z nich nie wspomniano o produkcie marki KNAUF FIX&FINISH. Pracuje w Belgi od pięciu lat i tu jest on najlepszym produktem cienkowarstwowym (max 4mm) obrabianym na mokro. 
>  Jego plusy to tylko jedna warstwa, czas obróbki extremalnie długi, twardosc umiarkowana, ewentualne niedociagnięcia po fazie wygladzania możliwe do zeszlifowania. Produkt jes super hitem od wielu lat. Przyczepność do podłoża również wysoka. Zastosowanie - na kazde powierzchnie. Malowanie bez farby gruntujacej? hm Tak ale w Belgii kazdy szanujacy sie malarz gruntuje kazdy "swiezy" tynk, niezależnie od jego twardosci czy pylistosci.
> Przy większych grubościach od 3mm > 3cm używam tynk gipsowy KNAUF MP75, oczywiście hit, wykonczenie na mokro, b.wysoka twardosc, czas obróbki długi, nakladana tylko jedna warstwa! 
> Jeśli kogoś zainteresowalem czekam otworem na wiecej pytan. 
> Od nowego roku zaczynam z tymi produktami prace w Polsce z własnym importem z Belgii. 
> 
> Pozdrowienia


zgadzam się z kolegą. w belgi byłem 12 lat. fix&finish to klasa "the best".nakładasz pacą, wyrównujesz nożem,rosisz wodą, na ostatni etap znów wchodzi nóż i na tym koniec. można go zrobić na lustro mocniej lub słabiej. po mocnym lustrze malujesz specjalnym walkiem (normalny się ślizga) lub pistoletem.  produkt znakomicie się nadaje również na stare popękane sciany uprzednio klejąc włókno.
belgijski rynek budowlany jest bardzo dojrzały i rozwinięty na wysokim poziomie. mieszkam teraz w polsce, nadal zajmuję się renowacjami i z przykrością stwierdzam ze praca tu staje się bardzo utrudniona z powodu braku odpowiednich produktów. bo to nie tylko fix&finish'a tu nie ma ale mnóstwa innych dzięki którym praca staje się lżejsza i przyjemniejsza. pozdrawiam. jeszcze jedno. z tym gruntem to prawda.na każdą ścianę daje się grunt ale nie w postaci mleka o% tylko białej farby i nazywa się to ""PRIMER.( jakbyście wymieszali grunt z farbą). po takim gruncie lepiej widać niedociągnięcia. dopiero po tak przygotowanej ścianie, maluje się dwie warstwy koloru

----------


## darroo

Ja również pracuje w belgi od 3,5 roku i zgadzam się całkowicie z Waldemarem 34 i marioxpl.

----------


## marioxpl

> 6 lat czy 6 lat temu  rigips ma specjalna mase do mokre na mokre i cos takiego jak gladz bazowa.


nie podoba mi się flashback ze drwisz z kolegi co był w Belgii 6lat. według mnie poznał trochę świata i jak widać nie tylko. tobie radzę też wystawić łepetynę za nasze granice wtedy zobaczysz że nasz kraj w porównaniu do rozwiniętych to jeszcze wieś. a produkt rigips'a w porównaniu do knauf'a to niestety kupa . . .

----------


## darroo

Na dzień dzisiejszy w Belgi worek 25 kg.  Fix&Finish-a kosztuje o koło 11 euro ,kupując w sklepie, nie wiem po ile by było u producenta i czy w ogóle można by bezpośrednio kupić. Wydajność z 1 worka to około 12 m2 przy średniej grubości 2mm.

----------


## woodoo

Witajcie ciesze się niezmiernie że wchodzi temat angielskiego gipsu właśnie wróciłem z Londynu i przywiozłem sobie przy okazji tone tego produktu jest bezapelacyjnie najlepszy z najlepszych a wiem to bo robiłem wszelkie konfrontacje z innymi produktami i za każdym razem oceniało to kilkanaście osób  z natychmiastową odpowiedzią ze multi finish  jest najlepszy. Staram się w tej chwili rozpowszechnić ten produkt w Polsce na razie robię to sam ale chętnie nawiązał bym współprace z kimś kto myśli jak ja a i oczywiście chętnie nauczę i pokaże jak to cudo kłaść PISZCIE NA MOJEGO [email protected]

----------


## wimech

Witam. A jak to się ma na istniejące już źle zrobione gładzie i malowane ściany?

----------


## lito77

Witajcie!
Czy próbował ktoś z Was może kłaść "gładz na mokro" Gipsem francuskim Megarona?

----------


## krzychu1975

W szkocji pracowałem w wykończeniówce i często kładliśmy gładź na mokro (tzw. plastrowanie). W Polsce pracuje w zupełnie innej branży ale nie spotkałem się jeszcze żeby ktoś ze znajomych tak robił ściany. Fakt że efekt takiego wykończenia ścian jest naprade fajny - ściany gładziutkie jak lustro.

----------


## blecki

Witam. Potwierdzam opinie na temat znakomitej gładzi na mokro Fix&Finish z Belgi. W Polsce długo szukałem takiego odpowiednika , rozmawiając nawet z kilkoma przedstawicielami firmy Knauf. Niestety na darmo, podsówali mi tylo tzw. Multi Finish który żekomo jest odpowiednikiem i jest drogi, lecz tak jak koledzy tu opisują w postach , powiedział bym opinie "PRAWIE" odpowiednikiem Fix & Finish bo "PRAWIE" robi dużą różnicę. Przetestowałem go i się nie umywa. Samych zainteresowanych Produktem Belgijskim Fix & Finish firmy Knauf , zapraszam do korespondencji na adres [email protected] WIEM JAK MOŻNA GO ZDOBYĆ !!! Pozdrawiam.

----------


## mariusz 31...lodz

> Witajcie!
> Czy próbował ktoś z Was może kłaść "gładz na mokro" Gipsem francuskim Megarona?


drogi kolego jezeli na megaronie niema tam tak napisane to lepiej nie probowac 
najlepiej wogole !!! nie urzywac polskich odpowiednikow  gladzi bezpylowych 
bo takich niema  . i lepiej zeby nie probowano  oszczednosc w jakosci  materialow u 
nas bije na glowe

----------


## BJ.2000

Na początku nie wiedziałem o czym wy tutaj piszecie,myślałem że jakiś nowy produkt wchodzi 
a tu nie !!!! to odpowiednik FIXU  który znam  od 10 lat. 90% budynków które miały jakiś tam remont miało styczność z produktami  GOLDBAND itp. I  FIX & FINISH POLECAM BARDZO DOBRE PRODUKTY a i nigdy nie stosowałem dwóch warstw FIXU bo nie było takiej potrzeby liczy się czas i doświadczenie w obróbce oczywiście.A tak apropo prac wykończeniowych to mam pytanie JAKA GŁADŹ JEST NAJLEPSZA DO NAKŁADANIA I PRZECIERANIA ? ? ? bo chyba nie cekol c-45 albo gipsar  jest coś tutaj konkretnego ?? moze coś w stylu JOINTA FINISHERA ??

----------


## 001tomek

jest taka gładz szpachlowa nakłada się ja dwa razy i zaciera sie na mokro i nie jest to żaden tynk gipsowy z którego wyciągasz mleczko,a tak w ogóle po co robiłeś tynk cementowy jak go teraz gipsujesz

----------


## Roberrrto

Cekol c-45 czy gipsar się nie nadają do tego, ale cekol wypuścił teraz jakoś ostatnio GS-150 gips szpachlowy extra, do zacierania na mokro i bez szlifowania, nie wiem tylko jeszcze jak sprawuje się w użyciu.

----------


## wolku

mam pytanie czy gips szpachlowy dolina nidy mozna zatrzec na mokro tzn chodzi mi o blichowanie . nakladam warstwe jak podeschnie i jest dosyc twarda delikatnie zraszam i przeciagam paca metalowa . czy mozna tak wogole robic z tym gipsem. dotychczas robiac gladz tym gipsem klade 1 warstwe , po wyschnieciu usuwam odstajace zadziory szpachla , nastepnie 2 warstwa i czyszczenie. potem ewentualnie zaklejanie jakis nierownosci juz miejscowo i znow szlifowanie.  jednak wygladzenie w fazie mokrej na pewno przyspieszylo by caly proces. czy ktos ma doswiadczenie w tym temacie?

----------


## pandi

Gładzie na mokro i bez szlifowania - czy o to ci chodzi?
Polecam "Multi-finish", sprawdziłem osobiście. Opis produktu i sposób pracy z nim opisałem na swoim blogu (domekidealny.blogspot.com).
W razie wątpliwości lub pytań, jestem gotowy do pomocy.

----------


## viking-1978

a jak to jest z rotbandem czy trzeba speca zeby zrobic to na gotowo i nie zaciagac potem gładzią czy to nie jest takie trudne . nie mowie ze chce miec powierzchnie wody ale wystarczaajaca gladkosc .  blichowka wyciagnie sie na 0?   ile faktycznie ma się czasu  zanim zacznie twardniec?

----------


## Callenter-compleo

W tytule podałem opcje na gładź na mokro, całość wykonuje się w jeden dzień na gotowo, bez tarcia i pyłu.
ogniotrwała, reguluje wilgotność w pomieszczeniu, twardsza od standardowego gipsu, pozwala oddychać ścianom, dobrze izoluje.
Materiał do wykonywania tej gładzi można ściągnąć od polskich dystrybutorów, gdyż jest to produkt angielski i technologia wykonania też.
Do wykonania potrzebny jest człowiek z odpowiednimi kwalifikacjami, normalna osoba widząca to na youtube, nie jest w stanie powtórzyć technologii wykonania.
Bez doświadczenia i umiejętności jak i praktyki ( w moim przypadku wieloletniej ), nie ma szans na samodzielne wykonawstwo.
Pozdrawiam forumowiczów

----------


## Callenter-compleo

Mariusz31łódź

Zastanów się co robisz, masz fach w ręku i chcesz pokazywać innym technologie wykonania???? Człowieku wykorzystaj to, na tym polega konkurencja.
A zresztą jak chcesz tracić klientów, bo wyszkolisz kilka osób, które potem będą to robić za połowę tej ceny co Ty to proszę bardzo.
Ja nie mam zamiaru tego pokazywać, mogę to tylko komuś wykonać i wykonuję bez zdradzania tajemnicy wykonania.
Najlepiej nową technologię sprzedać wszystkim, a potem płacz bo roboty niema.
pozdrawiam

----------


## Callenter-compleo

bronx80

Zgadzam się z Tobą w 100%, widzę, że na forach można znaleźć ludzi mających o tym pojęcie.
Pozdrawiam

----------


## atsyrut

> Mariusz31łódź
> 
> Zastanów się co robisz, masz fach w ręku i chcesz pokazywać innym technologie wykonania???? Człowieku wykorzystaj to, na tym polega konkurencja.
> A zresztą jak chcesz tracić klientów, bo wyszkolisz kilka osób, które potem będą to robić za połowę tej ceny co Ty to proszę bardzo.
> Ja nie mam zamiaru tego pokazywać, mogę to tylko komuś wykonać i wykonuję bez zdradzania tajemnicy wykonania.
> Najlepiej nową technologię sprzedać wszystkim, a potem płacz bo roboty niema.
> pozdrawiam


dobry fachowiec podzieli się wiedzą... partacz boi się ze ktoś to wykorzysta na masową skalę..

tyle w tym temacie

----------


## EWBUD

> Mariusz31łódź
> 
> Zastanów się co robisz, masz fach w ręku i chcesz pokazywać innym technologie wykonania???? Człowieku wykorzystaj to, na tym polega konkurencja.
> A zresztą jak chcesz tracić klientów, bo wyszkolisz kilka osób, które potem będą to robić za połowę tej ceny co Ty to proszę bardzo.
> Ja nie mam zamiaru tego pokazywać, mogę to tylko komuś wykonać i wykonuję bez zdradzania tajemnicy wykonania.
> Najlepiej nową technologię sprzedać wszystkim, a potem płacz bo roboty niema.
> pozdrawiam


Trochę stare, ale może tu jeszcze kiedyś zajrzysz:
No i masz tej roboty w ch... na tych gładziach angielskich?
Bo mam wrażenie, że nie często je spotykam na budowach - właściwie w ogóle  :smile:

----------


## edit08

Gładź z Belgi, z Anglii, a co z Polski? 
No dobra Panowie, jak tylko zrobi się ciepło- mam nadzieję że już niedługo- zaczynam szpachlowanie ścian jakimś tam gipsem. Kiedyś już to robiłam więc odrobinę wiem o co w tym chodzi. Będę szpachlowała sama, w moim nowo wybudowanym domku, więc jeżeli nawet coś sp...rzę- chodzi mi że będzie nierówno, to będzie to u mnie. Niestety ale nie stać mnie na fachowców i na czym się da to na tym oszczędzam. 
Mam teraz na ścianach tynk cementowo -wapienny. Prosiłabym aby ktoś mi podpowiedział czym ten tynk zagruntować- czy gruntować? Jakiej najlepiej użyć gładzi- chcę mieć gładziutkie ściany i to chyba na tyle. 
Tak ogólnie to trochę się orientuję ale wolę się upewnić, nie chcę zrobić jakiegoś błędu żeby np. później nie było że będę miała pleśń na ścianach bo nie dałam jakiegoś np. lepszego gruntu. Teraz gdzie mieszkam mam z tym problem i dlatego jestem przewrażliwiona.

----------


## wimech

Grunt nie zapobiegnie wilgoci, a jak go nie będzie, to wilgoci też nie musi być. Grunt służy do częściowego "utwardzenia" powierzchni, a przede wszystkim do wyrównania i zmniejszenia chłonności wody. Jeżeli chodzi o gips, to jak wyżej. Co człowiek to szkoła i własne zdanie.

----------


## edit08

Ok, dzięki. Mam kupiony pierwszy woreczek, zacznę od kotłowni i zobaczę jak to będzie wyglądało i jak będzie mi szło szlifowanie. Na szczęście w sklepie budowlanym pracują znajomi wiec zawsze wiem że mi byle czego nie wcisną. No ale oni tylko sprzedają.

----------


## Rom-Kon

> Trochę stare, ale może tu jeszcze kiedyś zajrzysz:
> No i masz tej roboty w ch... na tych gładziach angielskich?
> Bo mam wrażenie, że nie często je spotykam na budowach - właściwie w ogóle


parę razy robiłem multifinishem ale ostatnio się urwało... a to bardzo dobra gładź. Efekt dosłownie lustrzany

----------


## plasterer

Do wykonania potrzebny jest człowiek z odpowiednimi kwalifikacjami, normalna osoba widząca to na youtube, nie jest w stanie powtórzyć technologii wykonania.
Bez doświadczenia i umiejętności jak i praktyki ( w moim przypadku wieloletniej ), nie ma szans na samodzielne wykonawstwo.
Pozdrawiam forumowiczów[


popieram. to trzeba kilka lat porobic by sie nauczyc.

----------


## _olo_

...A czasem nie kilka lat a kilka m2 wystarczy.
Gipsowałem kilka ścian w domu, nakładałem kilka rodzajów gładzi (zapewne mały % z dostępnych na rynku) i stwierdzam, ze jak człowiek chce to bez problemu zrobi i to niejednokrotnie lepiej niż fachowiec z doświadczeniem.

Z gładzi mogę polecić akryl putz finisz (gotowa masa w wiaderku) a odradzić gipsowanie ścian. Bardzo wydajna, dwukrotne nakładanie cienką warstwą pozwala uzyskać dużą wydajność a odrobina wprawy pozwala ograniczyć szlifowanie powierzchni niemal do 0. Jest znacznie twardsza od gładzi gipsowych.

----------


## knoq

Witam, troche podbije temat

chcialem sie zabrac za remont jednego pokoju, sciany sa krzywe, popekane, ogolnie nie za ciekawie to wyglada - podczas ostatniego malowania pare lat temu odpadala stara farba ktora nie byla nigdy skrobana

przyszedl dzisiaj polecony fachowiec i powiedzial, ze zejdzie mu na to jakies 10dni roboty, co prawda powiedzial, ze sciany nie sa az tak krzywe no ale trzeba pozrywac stare warstwy, gruntowac itp itd
mialem jednak numer do jeszcze jednej osoby ktora pracuje w jakiejs firmie i ktora zajmuje sie wlasnie ta gladzia na mokro i wstepnie przez telefon powiedzial, ze zrobi to w 2-3dni 
cenowo tez wypada lepiej bo chce 23zl/m a tamten 25zl/m tylko, ze liczyl juz z malowaniem

teraz moje pytanie - czy rzeczywiscie w 2-3 dni mozna osiagnac ten sam efekt co w 10dni? pierwszy fachowiec to facet okolo 50, z tego co wiem to zajmuje sie takimi sprawami od ~10lat, ten drugi chlopak to jakis "mlodziak" (w porownaniu do tamtego) ale wiem, ze z firma pracowal juz w anglii dluzszy czas i teraz robia w polsce 
waham sie teraz co tutaj zrobic wiec licze na jakas rade z Waszej strony  :smile:

----------

